# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  هل الاستحمام يكفي عن الوضوء ؟

## معاند

السلام عليكم ..

سؤالي .. هل الإستحمام يغني عن الوضوء ؟ و هل يتشرط فيه نية الوضوء ؟

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

اخي الكريم 
صفة الغسل الكامل للجنابة والجمعة ان يبدا فيه بالوضوء 
بان يغسل كفيه قبل إدخالهما في الإناء ثم يفرغ بيمينه على شماله فيغسل فرجه. ثم يتوضأ وضوءه للصلاة كاملاً، أو يؤخر غسل الرجلين إلى آخر الغسل. ثم يفيض على شعر رأسه ثلاث حثيات من ماء، حتى يروى كله. ثم يفيض الماء على شقه الأيمن. ثم يفيض الماء على شقه الأيسر. هذا هو الغسل الأكمل والأفضل.
 ودليله ما في الصحيحين من حديث ابن عباس عن خالته ميمونة رضي الله عنهما قالت: أدنيت لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم غسله من الجنابة، فغسل كفيه مرتين أو ثلاثاً، ثم أدخل يده في الإناء، ثم أفرغ به على فرجه وغسل بشماله، ثم ضرب بشماله الأرض فدلكها دلكاً شديداً، ثم توضأ وضوءه للصلاة، ثم أفرغ على رأسه ثلاث حفنات ملء كفه، ثم غسل سائر جسده، ثم تنحى عن مقامه ذلك فغسل رجليه، ثم أتيته بالمنديل فرده

----------


## عبد الله آل سيف

من اغتسل غسل مباح أو مسنون كغسل الجمعة أو التبريد مثلا غسل مجزي فهل يكفى عن الوضوء ؟ومن لم يكن على طهارة فدخل المسبح وسبح فيه وهو بالداخل نوى الطهارة فهل يكفيه ؟الجواب :
من اغتسل غسلاً مباحاً فإنه لا يجزئه عن الوضوء بل لا بد أن يتوضأ كإن اغتسل للتبرد مثلاً فإنه لا بد أن يتوضأ كغيره.
وإن اغتسل غسلاً مسنوناً كغسل الجمعة فالغسل المسنون طهارة شرعية يدخل فيها الوضوء كما لو توضأ لقراءة القرآن مثلاً فإنه يصلي به والغسل المسنون يرفع الحدث لأن الغسل المسنون يجزي عن الغسل الواجب وإذا أجزأ عن الغسل الواجب دخل فيه الوضوء.
ومن لم يكن على طهارة فدخل المسبح وسبح فيه ونوى الطهارة فمثل هذا لا يكفيه عن الوضوء إلا إذاخرج مرتباً أعضاء الوضوء لأن الترتيب في الوضوء لا بد منه إلا إذا دخل المسبح وعليه غسل واجب أو مسنون كما تقدم. والله أعلم.
فضيلة الشيخ د.عبدالكريم الخضير
http://www.almoslim.net/rokn_elmy/sh...main.cfm?id=94

----------

